# Implantation Pain?



## Tatertot

Anyone know about implantation pain? 

When would you feel it, if you felt it? And where on your body? Sharp pain or dull ache?


----------



## dramamamma

I felt implantation about 2 weeks after I thought I had conceived. It almost felt like a dull ache, and a quick cramp, but nothing too serious. My breasts also enlarged very quickly, and began to hurt. Hope this helped


----------



## MrsC8776

I've always thought it happens about 6-7dpo?!? :shrug: Off to do some searching.


----------



## Tatertot

Hmm...cause I definitely just had some sharp stabby type feelings in my belly. Probably gas. :blush:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

No your right MrsC. It's supposed to be from 6-10 days past O. Apparently some happen about 4-5dpo and some as late as 12dpo but those aren't the norm and some doctors will say you O'd at a diff time if that happens. Your body will start to produce HCG which is what will let you test positive. Later pains and indicative on the uterus getting prepared to carry a baby, stretching, contacting, etc.
My source is lots of research and my fertility clinic. 
Hope I've been helpful :) good luck to you


----------



## Hopeful42nd

'are' indicative, not 'and'
Sorry


----------



## MrsC8776

Hmmm strange but hopefully good. Just did some searching for you and like everything else you and I look up no two pages say the same thing... Curse google! I'm seeing mostly 7-10 days and 5-10 days past O. Although as late as 14 days. I hope more people can help you and share what they have felt.


----------



## readyformore

I've had 3 babies and have never felt it. 

So, even if it was gas, it doesn't mean that you are out. :hugs:


----------



## Tatertot

Right. I agree. 

Mostly, I'm bored with my tww and am looking for weird symptoms to keep myself entertained!:haha:


----------



## readyformore

Tatertot said:


> Right. I agree.
> 
> Mostly, I'm bored with my tww and am looking for weird symptoms to keep myself entertained!:haha:

:haha:

How about a sore knee or ringing ears? Maybe those could be new symptoms. :haha:


----------



## Tatertot

I do know someone who had an earache before she got her bfp.


----------



## readyformore

Probably just coincidence, lol.


----------



## Honeyblossom

I had it really bad. I thought i was going to pass out! I think it was about 8 days after embryo transfer. I thought it was going to be the mother of all periods. But it wasnt


----------

